# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ >  نرم افزار مدیریت شبکه

## sg.programmer

سلام
من یک شبکه lan با حدود 10 سیستم دارم

که روی این شبکه اینترنت هم دارم که استفاده میکنن. چطوری میتونم 
1)این شبکه را مدیریت کنم؟
2) چطوری میشه اینترنت مصرفی را محدود کرد؟
3)چطوری بفهمم که هر کی چقدر اینترنت استفاده کرده؟
4)و...
تشکر

----------


## saeidfar

1- مدیریت شبکه با ویندوز سرور و اکتیودایرکتوری هست
2و 3و ... برای اینکار معمولا از روترهای میکروتیک استفاده میشه. و نرم افزار userman که روی خود میکروتیکها نصب میشه.

----------


## رامین مرادی

اگه امکان تهیه سخت افزار دارید من سایبروم رو پیشنهاد میکنم(البته یه کم قیمتش بالاس). مثل آی اس پی ها به کاربرامون اینترنت دادیم و باید با رمز عبور و نام کاربری تعریف شده وصل بشن و راحت میشه کنترل کرد. 
اگه هم میخواید نرم افزاری و بدون هیچ دردسری کنترل کنی یه نرم افزاری بود به اسم user gaid (البته دقیق اسمش یادم نیست) نرم افزار روسی بود ولی زبان انگلیسی هم داشت. خیلی عالی بود یه زمانی تو یه سازمانی کارآموز بودم با اون به کاربراشون اینترنت میدادن. خیلی برنامه جالبیه اگه پیداش کردی (نسخه  :چشمک: )لینکشو بزار منم بردارم.

این لینکارو ببینید

http://soft-lenta.ru/index.php?newsid=1146378791

از اینجا میتونید یه نسخشو دانلود کنید. زبونش روسی هست بدیدی گوگل براتون عالی ترجمه میکنه

----------


## itgalaxy

برای مدیریت اینترنت و گزارش گیری تو این شبکه های کوچک بهترین ابزار فایروال کریو کنترل هست که نیاز به هزینه و لایسنس هم نداره و اکثر جاها با نسخه کرک شده کار میکنند و گزارش های خوبی هم میده
آموزش های فارسی خوبی هم تو اینترنت هست مثل ادمین پورتال و توسینسو

----------


## golshar

کپسول آتش نشانی
شارژ کپسول آتش نشانی
تجهیزات اعلام حریق
تجهیزات اطفاء حریق
چراغ گردان و چشمک زن
تجهیزات تست اعلام حریق



آژیر

----------

